# Kickdown switch



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello guys,
I have a question about the kickdown switch:
when do the switch start to close its contact ?
I tested my switch, an it closed the contact nearly at the end of its way. (maybe just 1/8" before end)
Is this normal? I think I have a problem, because when I kick down the pedal, the switch won't close.
So maybe it's just a adjustment problem ?
One more question: I read, that a Th350 tranny doesn't need the kickdown switch ?
Regards: Peter


----------



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

I believe the th350 kick down is cable operated.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

fairly sure JOE ls correct
did you switch from a 2 speed to a 3 speed?
2 speeds and th400 use the switch


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

I had a look at the tripower linkage, and saw the cable for the TH350.
So, I don't know why the kickdown switch was installed....
Next time I'll check the adjustment of the kickdown-cable operating with the carbs....
Regards , Peter


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Im lost


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

I could be wrong so someone feel free to correct me, but I do believe the electric kickdown switch located on the gas pedal, can be adjusted. I'm pretty sure I read it someplace. Maybe my repair manual or You Tube. I have a '71 GTO with the original motor and transmission, which is a TH400. For some reason, when I pushed down hard on the gas pedal, and the speed was within reason to accommodate a downshift, the trans. was either reluctant to do it or wouldn't do it at all. At times, I really had to mash it hard to get it to downshift. That's when I decided to check into any adjustment. Upon further investigation, I saw that the new carpet I had installed, was keeping the pedal from moving freely, all the way to full throttle. It was binding on the side. Wasn't smooth and complete. Made that carpet adjustment and I do believe it will work fine. This was about 2-3 months ago and because of the Winter, haven't had the car out yet. Hope this is of some help, Nicholas.


----------



## rkuchar69gto (Feb 19, 2017)

Hey Nicholas, just FYI...just in case your pedal activated kick down is still a problem, they make an aftermarket kick down switch that attaches by you carb linkage. It is totally adjustable as to when the kick down happens. I've had one on my 69 for at least 12 years and it still works well.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

the issue I see is ...
he is adjusting the 2 speed electric kickdown that does nothing

to the th350 trans ... the th350 has a cable kickdown 

thats why I asked if it had a 2 speed originally

is it a 65 ??

or is it a 69 lemans with a th350 and a tripower ??

no answer yet ...........


I just looked back on the owners earlier posts....

this is on a 68 lemans .....

so the fix is ,.....

get a 69 or 70 COMPLETE gas pedal assembly from a lemans NOT GTO

lemans had th350's ... the down shift cable came thru the firewall to the gas pedal
near the throttle cabl;e mount,,, and hooked up there

gotta drill a hole in your fire wall for the cable and then file it to a square ...
I think the plastic end on those has a square barb to hold it in the fire wall

cant use the 72 intake bracket no room on a tri power ...

you could go to a 69 firebird throttle cable bracket for the th350 as it came off the
carb for the cable ...

then you still need to modify the throttle linkage to accept the button for the cable ...

its going to be easiest to use 69 Lemans pedal and drill a hole

my brain hurts

let me know if you need a 69 pedal I got one

Scott


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

rkuchar69gto said:


> Hey Nicholas, just FYI...just in case your pedal activated kick down is still a problem, they make an aftermarket kick down switch that attaches by you carb linkage. It is totally adjustable as to when the kick down happens. I've had one on my 69 for at least 12 years and it still works well.


That's good to know. Thanks. I might have an interest in that, if I can't get mine to work or adjusted properly. As many might already know, what a PITA it is to get to this switch. I'm not a small person and I take the bucket seat out to give me the access I need. More work but worth it in the long run, Nicholas.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

here is the 69 pedal you need for the th350 downshift cable
since the 2 speed and the th400 ONLY use the switch

the cable goes thru the firewall and the little plastic bullet go in the hole

1969 first year for the th350


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

I had a look some times ago, my tranny is switched by the cable from the (tripower) carb.
So, I'm lucky to have both option, the switch (now extracted..) and the cable.
Because my 350 tranny (works well) have some (?) leakages, I will maybe change to a TH400....
Because this is my first US-car (although I have been screwing for over 30 years...), I have to familiarize myself with the technology, and have a look, what the 4 generations of owners did wrong with the car....
so long, waiting for my first season with the car.
regards: Peter


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

My 65 GTO came from the factory with a powerglide. There was a loose kickdown switch in the glove box, but there's no kickdown bracket on the firewall for the switch like there was on my '68 Catalina. 

If you're trying to adjust your kickdown to activate sooner, try putting a piece of surgical tubing or two over the round, cylindrical part of the switch that contacts the accelerator pedal so it makes contact sooner. (Read about that trick here somewhere....)


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

FWIW here is an old bulletin about the early pedal mount downshift SW adjustment that may be of help to some;


----------

